# Logdateien unter /var/log löschen - ohne Probleme möglich?



## pee (21. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

ich betreibe einen kleinen Server mit ISPC und es haben sich unter /var/log inzwischen etwa 800 MB an Logdateien angesammelt. Nun denke ich über deren Verwaltung nach.

Dahingehend habe ich mir *logrotate* angesehen und festgestellt, dass es einige Einarbeitungszeit benötigt und für meine Zwecke nicht dienlich ist. Ein Fan vom Lesen der Manpages (= also etwa _man logrotate_) bin ich nicht, deren Erklärungen leuchten mir einfach selten ein. Kann ich nun die Archive unter */var/log* ohne Probleme auf eine DVD brennen und vom Server löschen?

Viele Grüße,
pee


----------



## Burge (21. Okt. 2009)

jupp wuesste nicht was dagegen sprechen sollte, nur die aktuellen in der deamon schreibt die solltest nicht loeschen.


----------

